
Diet Coke Exposed: What Happens One Hour After Drinking Diet Coke - jtwebman
http://therenegadepharmacist.com/diet-coke-exposed-happens-one-hour-drinking-diet-coke-coke-zero-similar-diet-soda/
======
mdomans
Here's something for anyone upvoting to process in their brains, a koan coined
years ago: "correlation does not mean causation".

Now write that on a wall and start banging your head against it ...

Here's the deal with Coke.

For a normal body fat percentage person (up to 20% male and up to 30% female)
it's ok in small quantities. By small quantities I mean up to 500ml a day.

Don't drink it late and wash your teeth twice a day. And if you drink it after
a meal, it may actually help you digest it a bit better.

~~~
onion2k
"correlation does not mean causation" is very true, but in the case of this
article _there are citations for studies that prove causation_ for some of the
effects mentioned:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19151203](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19151203)

[http://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2013/Q3/prof-diet-
dr...](http://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2013/Q3/prof-diet-drinks-are-
not-the-sweet-solution-to-fight-obesity,-health-problems.html)

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7854587](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7854587)

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17525693](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17525693)

Renegade Pharmacist is a bit of a crank site and tends towards pseudoscience
some of the time, but that doesn't mean Coke isn't bad for you. It is.

~~~
mdomans
My point is such - there's not even one research that shows direct causation.
In cases of artificially sweetened drinks there's a lot of useless material.

Research done on people that are obese or have diabetes will not show the same
insulin response pattern. So it's really hard to tell why Coke is bad for you,
except for the obvious problems.

Too much caffeine is bad. There's also the issue of higher acidity that can
hurt your teeth. Beyond that it's really easy to point more hurtful foods:
donuts, pies, french fries and so on.

I've really did some research on this topic and bottom line is really simple:
have a coke if you want to, just limit yourself to one or two a day at most.

